# [solved] xorg-1.6 & hal & evdev -> kein Input device... ?

## uhai

Hallo miteinander,

leichtsinniger weise wollte ich mit dem Update auf xorg-1.6 auf hal und evdev wechseln und habe mein System damit von allen Input-Devices befreit.

Die Update-Anleitung für xorg-1.6 und libxcb habe ich befolgt. Danach habe ich nach diversen threads und Anleitungen die 10-keymap.fdi und 10-x11-input.fdi erstellt.

Leider habe ich in X keine Maus und eine englische Tastatur. Die Optionen für beide Geräte habe ich der funktionierenden xorg.conf entnommen und indie *.fdi-Syntax übersetzt. In xorg.0.log und xdm.log tauchen folgende  Fehlermeldungen auf:

in xdm.log:

```
(EE) failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.27-gentoo-r7/modules.dep: no such file or directory
```

Das scheint mit meinem Problem direkt nichts zu tun zu haben. Nur läuft hier kernel-2.6.30, der Modulpfad ist also fehlerhaft. Wo kann ich den korrigieren? Das konnte ich bisher nicht finden.

Weiter in xdm.log:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No input driver matsching 'evdev'

(EE) config/hasl: NewInputDeviceRequest failed
```

Der Fehler wird 4mal wiederholt und scheint die Ursache meiner Probleme zu sein. evdev ist im Kernel einkompiliert. Als Modul habe ich es nicht. Ändert sich dadurch die Konfiguration von hal? Ich dachte, so sei die Funktion von Tastatur und Maus sicherer verfügbar (Pustekuchen!).

Mit der Ausgabe von Xorg.0.log habe ich das Problem, das ich "|" auf der englischen/amerikanischen Tastatur nicht finde... Mit cat sehe ich nur den letzten Bildschirm.

Der erste Fehler, den ich sehen kann ist:

```
(EE) ioctl EVICGNAME failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

(II) UnloadModule "evdev"

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint"

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
```

Anschließend wird eine 

```
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice" 
```

 angelegt. Angeschlossen ist hier aber eine optische USB-Maus und das Touchpad (synaptics). Treiber für Maus und Tastatur habe ich im Kernel.

Aus meiner Google-Recherche habe ich den Hinweis in der xorg.conf - Section Server Flags - folgende Zeilen zu ergänzen:

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "on"

Option "AutoEnableDevices" "on"

Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
```

Die Input-Section ist vollständig auskommentiert.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, woran das liegen könnte?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Fri Oct 16, 2009 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Dieser Beitrag= https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6006912.html#6006912

sollte auch dir weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten sollte noch : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

hilfreich sein.

----------

## mv

Ist denn "evdev" bei Deinen INPUT_DEVICES in /etc/make.conf wirklich enthalten und der Server danach neukompiliert? Wurde x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev automatisch installiert und nach dem Server kompiliert? Was USE=hal bei der Compilation von xorg-server und xf86-input-evdev gesetzt (mit eix nachvollziehbar)?

----------

## uhai

@mv: alles ja, das habe ich richtig gemacht

@josef.95: den upgrade-guide kannte ich schon, der thread war aber interessant.

Was es genau war, weiss ich nicht, aber nachdem ich den thread Punkt für Punkt durchgearbeitet habe, läuft jetzt Tastatur und Maus. Jetzt muss ich noch die Bildschirmauflösung hinbekommen und alles ist gut  :Smile: 

Danke für Eure Hilfe

uhai

----------

## Necoro

SOLVED in den Titel bitte  :Smile: 

----------

